# Re-tape between layers?



## Nestor_Kelebay (Jun 17, 2008)

You really don't need to prime over paint. You normally just paint over paint.

You CAN put up painter's masking tape for both your primer coat and for the colour coat.

But, the smarter thing to do is to leave out the primer coat, do your taping and paint your colour coat directly onto the paint you have now.


----------



## moorehead (Nov 11, 2015)

In my experience, you always remove the tape as soon as possible. The longer it sticks the more risk you have of paint peeling. I like to work clean. So I'll tape what I need to and paint. Then I pull that tape off since it has wet paint on it. I don't want drips and I don't want to make a mess while doing other things.

Doing what you're doing I would have just painted the ceiling with no tape. Then letting it dry and taping the ceiling long enough to paint the tops of the walls and then remove it.

No sense it taping it twice. If there is a drip after you paint the ceiling just spot sand by hand.

If you're dead set on priming the walls before I painted, I'd have done this. Typically you work top to bottom but you also have to consider doing the least difficult thing. Which means creating less work / hassle. So sometimes you can break the whole work top to bottom rule. I'd have just primed the walls letting myself get some around the edges of the ceiling. I'd let it all dry. Then paint the ceiling, let it dry / clean up. Then tape the ceiling and paint the top edges of the walls enough to where I could roll the rest and get the tape out of the way.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Best bet, buy a quality 2-1/2 sash brush, learn how to use it at the proper angle.
No mess, no peeling the paint off the ceiling, no paint all over your hands peeling the wet paint all over the tape.
No having to pay $7.00 a roll for tape.


----------



## moorehead (Nov 11, 2015)

joecaption said:


> Best bet, buy a quality 2-1/2 sash brush, learn how to use it at the proper angle.
> No mess, no peeling the paint off the ceiling, no paint all over your hands peeling the wet paint all over the tape.
> No having to pay $7.00 a roll for tape.


If you roll the tape sticky side out you'll never get paint on your hands.


----------



## soperfectpaint (Sep 26, 2015)

There is no need to use premier paint you can use simple good quality paint over it.
Soperfectpaint


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

soperfectpaint said:


> There is no need to use premier paint you can use simple good quality paint over it.
> Soperfectpaint


Sorry but I don't understand this at all.


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

ToolSeeker said:


> Sorry but I don't understand this at all.


this "person"(??) should be banned, it never makes any sence


----------



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

chrisn said:


> this "person"(??) should be banned, it never makes any sence


The website checks out......Southern Perfection Painting out of Atlanta GA. Must be a backhanded way to get visitors to the web page?:detective:


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

Gymschu said:


> The website checks out......Southern Perfection Painting out of Atlanta GA. Must be a backhanded way to get visitors to the web page?:detective:


still, come on, the guy could at least make some sense? right?


----------

